# Soapsilly



## Tabitha (Aug 9, 2007)

I am about to order some marshmallow & you would too if you knew what was good for ya! I thnk marshmellow is going to be the next #1 must have scent. . Are there any other *must haves* from Soapsilly while I am there?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

I did like the Creme Brulee and yes I heard the Marshmellow is BOMB! LOL I really didnt have a must have from her.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 10, 2007)

OK, I just ordered:
Marshmallow Fragrance Oil 
Sweet Pumpkin Fragrance Oil 
Frosted Cupcake Fragrance OIl 
Chocolovers™ Fragrance Oil 

I wanted the Christmas in Mexico too but because it's a pre buy right now 8oz was the smallest bottle they offered. Maybe next time. They are on vation for a week though so they might not ship for a while.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

I didnt like the Chocolover's... one.. i didnt like it. 

Wasnt strong enough for me


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 22, 2007)

OOB:

Marshmallow Fragrance Oil -WOW, this is SO fluffy, no toasted notes!!!

Sweet Pumpkin Fragrance Oil - ??? This starts out w/ top notes of black coffee followed by just a hint of pumpkin, dry leaves  &  very, very little spice, kinda like you are sipping a cup of joe, walking through a pumpkin patch, stepping on dry leaves   . Name that scent...

Frosted Cupcake Fragrance OIl - Very similar to Indiana Candle's Birthday Cake w/ maybe a hint of coconut

Chocolovers™ Fragrance Oil -Very nice, the topnotes are citrus, then followed by the dark chocolate. It's an upscale scent, reminds me of the orange jelly type candies (that come in the fancy boxes on the interntaional food isle) that have been dipped in dark chocolate.


----------

